# Crappie on San Jacinto river



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a report of any crappie catches on the San Jacinto river around the dam, the walls, Big Eddy or Good Time Marina?


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

no rain has the river real salty and they are turned off.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

willeye said:


> no rain has the river real salty and they are turned off.


 Thanks Willeye, sometimes I forget about how the salt water can backup in the San Jac. Never seen it for myself but, I've heard of specs and reds being caught around Good Time Marina, anyway praying for rain, ready to catch some of those river slabs!!!


----------



## RATLTRAP (Sep 16, 2009)

We went last Wednesday and caught 2. Very slow. There were only 4 or 5 other boats there.


----------



## fishermayne (Dec 22, 2009)

*Crappie*

If you dont mind driving a little bit, we landed some nice crappie at the sheldon reservoir last week. They were all caught on small jigs fished slow next to drop offs.


----------

